# Official Adelphia CableCard Thread.



## fredtwd (Sep 19, 2006)

Thought I'd start an Adelphia CableCard thread. You can find information about Adelphia CableCard problems so far in:

threadid 316143 
titled "Adelphia refusing to install CableCARDs in S3 TiVO" 

(sorry this is my first post and I cannot post a URL until after my fifth post).

It's T - 15-135 minutes until my install person is suppose to be here with my CableCards. I'll post an update later on.

Best of luck to all new Adelphia S3 owners.


----------



## bbwebb (May 1, 2002)

I had my Cable Cards installed this past Tuesday without any significant issues. The installer was here about 90 minutes trying to activate the cards but they finally figured it out. If the installer or dispatch give you any problems ask them to conference in Video Ops. One of the techs from Video Ops was the one who finally figured out how to authorize my cards and he mentioned that his manager sent an email out about a week ago to give everyone a heads up that the S3 was on it's way. 

Good Luck
Bill


----------



## generaltso (Nov 4, 2003)

This is for Burlington, VT:
My Adelphia guy was here yesterday. I had to tell him 3 or 4 times that both cable cards were for the same device before he finally got it. Installing the cable cards went fine, but after the installer called the office and had them activated, I wasn't getting all the channels. Apparently, after activation, they have to send a code to the cards to tell them what channels you subscribe to. Nobody in the office new how to do that, so the installer started calling other people at Adelphia. After 5 calls, he finally got somebody who knew how to do it. After the installer was on the phone for about an hour, they finally got it all worked out. Everything works great now.

They charged $25 for the trip and the cable cards are $1.75/mo for the first one and $3.75/mo for the second one. Not sure about the reasoning behind charging more for the second.


----------



## rubendn (Sep 23, 2006)

This post is for Adelphia in Miami (Kendall), FL which is transitioning over to Comcast.

I had no problems placing the order for two cable cards (even while telling them it was for an S3). Both times I did call the first thing they did ask me when I inquired about the cable cards was: "Do you know the disadvantages of using a cable card?" I said yes and left it at that.

Two techs showed up this morning. They had no idea what the S3 was and said they have never seen one nor been trained on it. 

We inserted both cable cards into the S3 and they called in the HOST ID and CARD ID's to their tech center. The first card in Slot 1 started working right away. The card in Slot 2 would not work. After about 45 minutes they decided to try a third card that they had but had no luck again. They told me they were going to have to schedule a higher level technician to come out. Their center told me that I had to call TIVO to find out what was the problem.

I called TIVO and they weren't any help. They basically told me it is the cable companies problem not theirs.

I called Adelphia customer service and they realized the tech had missed one number on the Host ID. She entered the correct ID and resent the signal but it still did not work. The only thing that changed was on the status screen it now says that it is activated but the PowerKey Status shows "WAITING FOR EMMs" which they had no idea what thatwas. Customer Service said they would have to send out another Tech next Saturday with a new cable card that it probably was a defective CC.

Using it with 1 CC until next Saturday.


----------



## generaltso (Nov 4, 2003)

From what I could gather from my install, "Waiting for EMMs" means that they've activated the card, but they haven't sent the signal that tells the card which channels your subscribe to.


----------



## fredtwd (Sep 19, 2006)

This post is for Londonderry, NH.

First comment is that I was not charged for the call to have the CableCards installed. I had seen another post that said there was a service charge (althought the tech said that when the change over to Comcast, that will likely change).

The install went without a hitch. The tech was here for a little less than one hour.

When he walked in it was clear he had never seen nor heard of the Series 3. He was very confused by the fact that I had the series 3 and a cable box hooked up (keep it for VOD for now). He looked at the back to see how it was hooked up (which is a rats nest, although I tried very hard not to let it become so). He thought the series 3 was hooked up directly to the TV and I tried to explain that everything goes into my A/V receiver and from there, one cable goes to the TV. 

He kept saying "I don't think its going to work the way you think it will." I told him I did a lot of research and to install the Cards. He was a very nice guy, but did not understand what I had. My crappy SA 8300HD DVR was sitting on my chair disconnected and he was telling how good they are. I tried to explain why they are inferior (e.g. searching for a show and having to know the date and the alphabetical listing, the issues around trying to watch a show that has already started to record). He did not get it and I stopped trying to explain it.

Just a quick note. I hooked it up the night before the install with the cable going straight into the S3. I was worried based on a post that this would effect a smooth install of the CableCards as I had already gone throught the Setup. It did not. I wanted to make sure I had the Software Update before the tech came out. I had to force a couple of connections to Tivo before I got it (the 1st downloaded the full guide and the following one got the update -- I believe when I called right back after the guide update, that I did not get the system update, I had to wait a little and try again).

Best of luck to all.


----------



## fredtwd (Sep 19, 2006)

Just an update... the CableCards worked great from Sat noon until sometime Monday after 8:30am (the last show recorded). When I turned on the Tivo tonight at 8:00pm, both CableCards were showing grey screens. Testing the channels, all I was getting the the local public access channels. I called 888 number and got a not-so-friendly person, she sent signals to the CableCards, but no go. Had me reboot the Tivo and no go. Then set up an appointment for sometime Monday between 8am-5pm!

I checked it at 9:30pm and both cards are working again. Any ideas why this happened? I forced the software update prior to the CableCard install, so that would not have triggered it.

Thanks.


----------



## Cloud (Oct 16, 2003)

Glad to hear that!!! I'm in Essex VT and having them come install my CC's on Wed....



generaltso said:


> This is for Burlington, VT:
> My Adelphia guy was here yesterday. I had to tell him 3 or 4 times that both cable cards were for the same device before he finally got it. Installing the cable cards went fine, but after the installer called the office and had them activated, I wasn't getting all the channels. Apparently, after activation, they have to send a code to the cards to tell them what channels you subscribe to. Nobody in the office new how to do that, so the installer started calling other people at Adelphia. After 5 calls, he finally got somebody who knew how to do it. After the installer was on the phone for about an hour, they finally got it all worked out. Everything works great now.
> 
> They charged $25 for the trip and the cable cards are $1.75/mo for the first one and $3.75/mo for the second one. Not sure about the reasoning behind charging more for the second.


----------



## rubendn (Sep 23, 2006)

Update to above thread...

The one card that was working stopped working at about 11 am on Sunday. It now says upgrading CableCard Firmware. It has said this for 36 hours. They resent the signal a couple of times and rebooted numerous times.

Had to setup another appt for Saturday to replace both CableCards.

To top it off, I lost some of the high def channels through my Cable Company HD DVR.

Frustrating...


----------



## generaltso (Nov 4, 2003)

Nice to see a fellow Vermonter in here Cloud! I'm actually in Colchester. 

Just make sure that you check a good sampling of your channels on both tuners before the Adelphia guy leaves. The local office knows how to activate the cards, but they don't really know how to send the EMM signals to the cards that unlock the encrypted channels. He may have to keep calling different people before he finds somebody who even knows what that means. Good luck!


----------



## Greeby (Dec 15, 2001)

The cable tech just called to say he was on the way.

I am in Miramar, FL.

Pray for me.


----------



## Greeby (Dec 15, 2001)

Well...strike one...

Tech shows up with 1 card for a 4 card install. Calls his boss who knows about the Series 3. Boss goes on and on about how cable cards don't work and he doubts that this guy can get them working....

Anyway he just went to pick up 3 more cards.

Sux 2 B me


----------



## Greeby (Dec 15, 2001)

So after 5 grueling hours and 4 techs later...I have 2 cards working in one box and one out of 2 in the other.

The conditional access screen on the non working card shows "unknown". I'm guessing they typed in a wrong number somewhere in the set-up.

Tech is scheduled for Thursday to "fix" the non-working card.

sigh...


----------



## Cloud (Oct 16, 2003)

My installers showed up.... I handed them the directions. Install on our end took less then 5 min. The head office took 30 more min to figure out how to activate them. Both cards up and working in under 40 min after they made a few phone calls. All channels working fine..... The boys from the truck had never seen a CC TiVo before. It took a while for the lady in the head office to hand the phone to a guy that had done a TiVo before that knew what he was doing.

Oh, It was Adelphia but Comcast guys showed up to do the install since they bought Adelphia out.


----------



## ashu (Nov 8, 2002)

I'm itching to do this, but can't afford an S3 yet (yeah, woe is me)

My local Adelphia office has stacks of Cable Cards lying around (front office fellow's words, not confirmed by me!) and would be happy to hand me "up to two" to self-install. $1.75 pm each.

Would anyone like to donate to the 'help-ashu-buy-an-S3-so-he-can-test-NoVA-Adelphia-CableCards-fund'?


----------



## Laggan (Sep 26, 2006)

It wasn't bad at all. The tech came out and, while he had never seen a device that took two cable cards, he seemed quite confident that it wouldn't be a problem. He first checked out all of the cable in the house, starting with the main entry location. He replaced several connectors, a ground box, etc. and ran a short new run of wire to replace a bit that he said was not up to current specs. Then he tested the outlet where the S3 would be hooked up to be sure it had a strong signal.

I had spent quite a bit of time in these forums and so I had added a set of notes to the back of the installer's instructions describing the most common things that had caused problems for other installers. He was quite sharp and took that all to heart and then we went through the instructions together and installed the first card. He activated it and it seemed to work (jumped straight to an HD channel to test it), so we installed the second card. It also worked on HD.

It wasn't all perfect, though. I had to run through the guided setup to really test it out and he couldn't wait around while I did, so he gave me his cell phone number and said to call if there were any problems. After guided setup, it turned out that there were problems. The regular bottom 99 channels worked, and regular network HD channels worked, but none of the digital channels or HD Plus worked.

I called him and he was great. I had mentioned earlier that one person here said the video ops people at Adelphia knew something about getting these things activated properly, so he called them and worked it all out. The cable cards apparently still had some programming in them from the last user and they were able to send through the corrections over the cable without another visit. He called me on my cell phone and said it should all work and, when I got home, it did. 

That was only yesterday, but so far, so good. Everything's working exactly as it should and the S3 is happily recording my HD shows. All in all, it was a pretty painless experience.


----------



## generaltso (Nov 4, 2003)

Cloud (or anyone else in the Vermont Adelphia area), can you get audio from the following channels?

111 - Fuse
120 - National Geographic
123 - DIY
163 - Lifetime Movies


----------



## ashu (Nov 8, 2002)

Thanks Laggan ... this gives me hope! 

I stopped by my local AdelCast office today, and notwithstanding the Adelphia signs, the lady behind the counter insisted the CableCard policy had changed (what with Comcast reworking the system) and required a truck run, with a waiting list of only two days. And all but promised to waive the $25 truck run fee since I had previously been promised a no-charge installation (really, an over-the-counter pickup, which they no longer allow).

Could you PM me your location with a tinier bit more accuracy? I'm in Loudoun county.

FWIW, I was told cable boxes and HD DVRs could still be over-the-counter-ed. Maybe I'll just get another 6412.



NOT!


----------



## tazzmission (Oct 15, 2002)

I figured I'd put this in this thread to see if I can get some help.

Here is my thread.

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=322630

The Adelphia technician left my house after about 2 hours of trying to get my SA CC's to work 100%.

He got them both activated pretty fast over the phone.

The CRS was a little weirded out by having two CC's in one box. She kept asking for the TV model I have. We kept telling her that the TV does not matter as the CC's are going in a TiVo. She kept saying that our TiVo's don't need CC's.

Whatever, she thinks the SA 8300 is a TiVo.

Anyway. All my channels work except for the HD preminum package channels. I get my HD locals and HBO HD just fine. It is the rest of the channels that don't tune in (just a black screen)

The tech told me to call Adelphia and tell them to look into it. I did that and the CSR said that he will send a tech out tomorrow.

I don't think there is anything for the tech to do but call a CSR and have them hit the cards again.

What should I do?


----------



## ashu (Nov 8, 2002)

tazzmission said:


> I figured I'd put this in this thread to see if I can get some help.
> 
> Here is my thread.
> 
> ...


Give it a day or so ... many folks' channels (in other Cable provider threads, of course) just automagically showed up in a couple of days!

Did Adelpiha charge you for a truck run/installation?


----------



## tazzmission (Oct 15, 2002)

ashu said:


> Give it a day or so ... many folks' channels (in other Cable provider threads, of course) just automagically showed up in a couple of days!
> 
> Did Adelpiha charge you for a truck run/installation?


No charge for the truck run. I got the channels fine for a few days. Now today they are gone again. I have an appoinment for my second S3 CC install set for tomorrow. I asked them to bring more CC's to test the first S3 that is having issues. I called TiVo on this too. They asked me to have Adelphia try new CC's and re-provision my CC's and if that does not fix the issue to call back and RMA the S3 for a new one.


----------



## cheerdude (Feb 27, 2001)

Finally got the notification that Comcast is taking over Adelphia here... starting with the cable channels on October 31st.

What would be the best way to handle this with the cable cards? Is it as simple as doing another guided setup?

Is there any way to be sure that TiVo has the correct guide data?


----------



## ashu (Nov 8, 2002)

cheerdude said:


> Finally got the notification that Comcast is taking over Adelphia here... starting with the cable channels on October 31st.
> 
> What would be the best way to handle this with the cable cards? Is it as simple as doing another guided setup?
> 
> Is there any way to be sure that TiVo has the correct guide data?


I *imagine* it would be completely transparent to CableCard users - hope they don't plan to do a truck run and reinstall at their expense for every CC TV && TiVo-owning customer! Watch and see, and contact them IF you have issues.


----------



## fchamber (Oct 26, 2006)

I got my S3 yesterday, and have CC install scheduled for tomorrow with AdelCast. Before they get here, I have a stupid question. I set up the box last night to use cable w/o cablecard, and it works fine for the basic cable channels. But when I try tuning to the HD channels, it not only refuses to tune to them, but tunes to another channel instead. For example, if I tune to channel 770, it thinks for a second and then puts me on channel 2. 771 goes to channel 3, etc. (Oddly, this behavior starts right at 770, the first HD channel I should be getting--it tries to tune to 769 and below when I enter them.) I don't expect to actually get those channels w/o the CC's, but shouldn't it try rather than moving to another channel? Will installing CC's automatically change this behavior somehow? My worry is that I won't be able to test the CC's without going through guided setup, which I'm guessing the tech isn't going to want to wait for.

FWIW, I'm in Vermont in the Burlington area--there are a few posts here from folks nearby--did any of you have similar issues before getting your cablecards, or did I do something wrong?

Thanks,

FC


----------



## generaltso (Nov 4, 2003)

Don't worry about that tuning weirdness. I'm in Colchester, and I had the same type of thing happening before I got the cable cards installed. Once the cards were up and running, the channels worked correctly.

Since you're in the Burlington area, you can help us with a problem that we've been seeing with the audio stream on four channels. Check out this thread and please post back once you've got your cable cards installed and can verify if you get sound on the four channels listed (111, 120, 123, & 163).

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=320081

I've been working with TiVo and Adelphia to try to remedy this problem. Thanks!


----------



## tazzmission (Oct 15, 2002)

generaltso said:


> Don't worry about that tuning weirdness. I'm in Colchester, and I had the same type of thing happening before I got the cable cards installed. Once the cards were up and running, the channels worked correctly.
> 
> Since you're in the Burlington area, you can help us with a problem that we've been seeing with the audio stream on four channels. Check out this thread and please post back once you've got your cable cards installed and can verify if you get sound on the four channels listed (111, 120, 123, & 163).
> 
> ...


I don't get sound on 163. I have not tried the other channels, I will tonight. If i can get one of my S3's to actually get those channels to stay.


----------



## generaltso (Nov 4, 2003)

163 may be a different channel in your area. These are the channels that don't have sound for me:

-National Geographic
-Fuse
-DIY
-Lifetime Movies


----------



## tazzmission (Oct 15, 2002)

generaltso said:


> 163 may be a different channel in your area. These are the channels that don't have sound for me:
> 
> -National Geographic
> -Fuse
> ...


For me 163 is Lifetime Movie Network, and I do get sound on those other channels.


----------



## fchamber (Oct 26, 2006)

First, thanks to generaltso--your answer to my question was exactly right. Once the CC's were in, the tivo suddenly did know about channels above 769. In fact, while the installer was here, the tivo was more or less well behaved. We had to have the home office hit the first card twice, but at that point both cards worked with all channels we checked under "Test Channels". Once (if) I get everything working, I'll try to check out the channels you're having trouble with, though I'm not sure if I'll be able to get them, since I'm on a pretty basic plan with the exception of HD.

Once the installer left, I re-ran guided setup, and now I get a gray screen on EVERY channel--from basic cable all the way up through HD. When I go back into the test channels screen, it's now showing a very limited list of channels, skipping most of basic cable and all of HD, and even there it gray screens everything.

If I go into the "SA CableCard CP Screen" screen (these are SA cards, BTW), I see the following statuses (I edited out the ones that didn't look interesting):

Auth Status: CP Auth Received
Decryption Status: No ECMs detected
PowerKey Status: Not Ready - Waiting for EMMs
EID: 0x0

That "PowerKey Status", in particular, looks worrisome. Any idea what I need to do here? I'm guessing I need Adelphia to send another signal of some sort to both cards, but does anyone know what I need to ask them to do? It's odd that the cards did seem to work for a few minutes while the installer was here and then they just stopped. Speaking of Adelphia, does anyone have a phone # I can call to get someone who could actually do this? The installer gave the impression that my only choice if I had any problems was to call and make another appointment and have someone come out again.

Thanks,

FChamber


----------



## tazzmission (Oct 15, 2002)

PowerKey Status: Not Ready - Waiting for EMMs

I think that means the codes for premium channels are not being recieved by the CC's.


----------



## fchamber (Oct 26, 2006)

I just tried restarting the tivo (I'd held off for an hour or so, worrying that Adelphia might get around to sending some signal and with my luck they'd do just as I was rebooting). At first after it came up, same thing--gray screen on every channel. After a couple of minutes, though, it mysteriously started working. Now I get every channel I expect to that I've checked except for ESPN, which I can live w/o since the HD version comes in fine. I went back in and checked the CC statuses, and both now show Decryption Status as OK and PowerKey Status as Ready. Not sure if was the reboot or Adelphia, but it's working for now. Doesn't really instill a lot of faith in the stability of the whole setup, but I'm hopeful now...

Thanks,

FChamber


----------



## Underclaw (Oct 27, 2006)

Well, I've finally got something to post. It's not pretty...

Called earlier this week and scheduled install of 2 CCs for Friday afternoon. Told 'em it was going in a Tivo Series 3. Not a sound (thought that was good) from rep. Tech shows up today, and the first problem: he has 1 card. Claims that is what work order said. Won't go to back to office to get another because he has other appts.

He asks what TV it is going in, and I say it's going in a Tivo. "Our stuff is not compatible with Tivo" was the response. But I was prepared to defend. Dropped Cablelabs certification reference, told him that Adelphia IS aware of CC installs in Tivo and that he should probably call the Video Ops Center. Tech got EXTREMELY defensive. Said he did not need to call any center, and besides he had never heard of such a thing. He went to his truck to call his supervisor.

I got on the phone to Adelphia. Got a rep and I explained that I had a tech there to install 2 cablecards, he only brought 1, and he is balking at doing the work even though it is a certifed device. She asks what kind of TV is it going in. I say not in a TV but a Tivo. "It won't work with Tivo" she says. I explain to her that, yes, it will, it is a new unit, but it is certified, and there have been other installs with Adelphia. She wants to talk to tech, but he is down in my basement. She then tells me that cablecards CANNOT go in Tivos. She knows this. I ask for a supervisor right away, and she continues to argue. Not 1 minute but 2 more minutes. FINALLY, she gets a supervisor. Supervisor is unaware of CCs in Tivos, but is willing to check for procedure. Finds some info! And confirms I asked for 2 cards! Meanwhile, the tech has agreed to try to install with my help. We get the CC install screen up, but it flashed too quickly to read anything, and shows some error info. Tech reseats the card...BOOM, Tivo reboots and comes up with an error.
Error now points to defective cablecard! Can't do anything more, but by this time the tech has come around and dropped his defensiveness. He apologizes and says that they don't get any information about these types of installs. Asks about the Tivo and I list all the features. He says "Wow, that is really cool. I don't think Adelphia really wants us to be installing things in other hardware". <personal opinion, not policy>.

Anyway, to be continued, they are sending someone else out tomorrow with 2 new cards. BTW, called into Tivo to explain problem with card seating and not ejecting. Right away he asked me if it was a Scientific Atlanta card. Apparently these cards are slightly larger than other manufacturers and they do not fit so well in the slot. THEY ARE CONSIDERING SAYING YOU CANNOT USE SCIENTIFIC ATLANTA CARDS in their boxes!

Wish me luck tomorrow....

UC


----------



## tazzmission (Oct 15, 2002)

I have (2) S3's and the SA CC's fit just fine in mine.


----------



## ashu (Nov 8, 2002)

Ahh - mine's scheduled for an Adel-Castic CablceCard installation early next week, I'll keep everyone posted.

The local office was still labelled Adelphia today, although their software, pricing, info etc has changed to Comcast ... and the Adelphia bill website has vanished (replaced by links to Comcast or TW)


----------



## Underclaw (Oct 27, 2006)

Underclaw said:


> Well, I've finally got something to post. It's not pretty...
> 
> Called earlier this week and scheduled install of 2 CCs for Friday afternoon. Told 'em it was going in a Tivo Series 3. Not a sound (thought that was good) from rep. Tech shows up today, and the first problem: he has 1 card. Claims that is what work order said. Won't go to back to office to get another because he has other appts.
> 
> ...


2 Techs came out today. Tried 3 different SA cablecards in slot. Tivo kept rebooting and reporting error. Tivo will have to be RMA'd.


----------



## generaltso (Nov 4, 2003)

Fchamber, if you have any more problems with your cable cards, don't call the regular customer support number.....it's useless. There's actually a group of techs in South Burlington that man a technical troubleshooting line (not that Adelphia will actually tell you that). The number is (866) 662-1049. That's who I've been working with on the "no audio on four channels" issue.


----------



## fchamber (Oct 26, 2006)

Thanks for the phone #, generaltso--everything's working (mostly) at the moment, but I'm writing that one down. The people I've talked to at Adelcast so far have all been pretty clueless about cablecards.

On another topic, I'm finding that everything I try to record on INHD and INHD2 has the copy never flag set (i.e. it auto-deletes 90 minutes after the show starts). Is anyone else seeing this? If so, has anyone tried taking it up with Adelphia (or INHD, not sure who to complain to)? I haven't looked into this far enough, but I get the impression from other threads that this might be illegal, and it is certainly annoying.

Thanks,

FC


----------



## generaltso (Nov 4, 2003)

I've just confirmed that I have the same problem with anything recorded on INHD or INHD2. That pretty much makes those channels useless. I guess we should start by complaining to Adelphia. I'm sure they'll say it's a problem with the TiVo.


----------



## fchamber (Oct 26, 2006)

Agreed and agreed--this flag makes INHD* useless, and Adelphia will probably try to blame Tivo. From what reading I've done, though, Tivo is just doing what they are legally required to do for cable card compliance, so the problem is most likely with adelphia or INHD.

-FC


----------



## generaltso (Nov 4, 2003)

Yup, the DRM flag on those channels is the real problem. The question is does this flag come from Adelphia or INHD. I guess we should see if anyone on a different cable system is having the same problem.

By the way FC, did you get a chance to check audio on those four channels (111, 120, 123, 163)?


----------



## fchamber (Oct 26, 2006)

Yeah, sorry, I just checked and I don't get any of those channels (I'm subscribed to just broadcast cable + HD, which gives me more channels than you'd expect, but none of those).

-FC


----------



## generaltso (Nov 4, 2003)

And you get all the HD channels? I thought that you had to subscribe to digital cable to get the HD channels (besides the local CBS & PBS).


----------



## fchamber (Oct 26, 2006)

Yup. I had one CSR tell me I needed the digital plan to get HD, but I called again and got a different (better) answer  I was relieved that they didn't bring that up again when I got the CC's installed. So far so good, anyway--guess I should wait for my next bill from them.

-FC


----------



## tazzmission (Oct 15, 2002)

I live in PA and have Adelphia. They are now Comcast. I see I am not getting some channels today 121 (The Golf Channel) and some other channels are wrong in the guide. I know Adelphia is transitioning to Comcast. Will my channel lineup change? Is this the start of that change? I called Adelphia's 800 number but they have no idea.


----------



## ashu (Nov 8, 2002)

Botched (and overpriced, 9.50 for 2 cards instead of the 3.50 I heard!) CableCard install by (someone who seemed to be a VERY competent Independent contractor) Adelphia this AM.

One got a hit, the second didn't, and only the free-QAM channels showed up so far on the one.

Of course, I couldn't wait around (left 30 minutes after install) so perhaps the remaining channels have magically appeared (on both cards!).

Update later this evening ...

Already got a couple of automated calls/emails from Comcast about the impending changes in lineup, channels, billing etc etc. *shudder*


----------



## Underclaw (Oct 27, 2006)

Well, I guess the 3rd time's the charm, but it was just a little less harrowing than previous. 

I received a new S3 box yesterday and had set up another CC install for today. Tech shows up with 1 cablecard (specifically asked for 2 each order request). Tech was confused why I would need 2. Told him it was going in Tivo Series 3 and I would need the 2nd card. He started to go back to office. Called his supervisor and came back. Said "Bad News, it's not compatible with Tivo". I explained the same things I did (see post from a week ago) before. He was reasonable though, and agreed to tough it out. 

CC installs went fairly smooth. The worst was waiting while the S3 downloaded program data and ORGANIZED following CC setup. Like waiting for water to boil. When channels came up, was not getting HBO, ESPN channels. Tech had to call to Atlanta, and after reviewing how the channels were authorized from there they found something that was obviously not coded right. After about 10 minutes of waiting, they were able to get the channels to come through. 

Need a beer to get rid of this headache....

UC


----------



## ashu (Nov 8, 2002)

Underclaw said:


> Need a beer to get rid of this headache....
> 
> UC


Why? Drowning Adelphia techs in alcohol could lead to MORE headaches!

Congrats ... just joking. My Adelphia tech on day two was excellent! No ill-will towards them!


----------



## RichA (Nov 8, 2006)

Ready to move ahead with an S3 purchase, so I stopped by my local Boca Raton Adelcastic office today to check on pricing. As we started to talk about cablecards, the clerk immediately told me I did not want one of those (not a good sign). I explained that not only did I want one of them, I wanted two for a Tivo S3 box, she and her partner explained that their policy was to only install those cards in a TV, not in an S3. They do not install them in Tivos since that takes away from their DVR sales. They went on to explain they just had a customer who had talked to "management" with the same issue and was refused.

Before I start down this ugly path, does anyone have any words of advice, numbers to call or documents from Comcast?


----------



## cheerdude (Feb 27, 2001)

Just call and arrange for installation of 2 CableCards. To prepare for the question of "What TV", find a TV that is CableCard ready... and give that number.

I did my installation with Adelphia on the first weekend of availability and had no problems. Only issue was when they switched to Comcast... and that took one phone call to their customer service to fix.


----------



## CrispyCritter (Feb 28, 2001)

RichA said:


> Before I start down this ugly path, does anyone have any words of advice, numbers to call or documents from Comcast?


Supposedly you can let TiVo do all that. TiVo has specially trained reps to talk to the cable companies. Get a phone number of somebody to call at your local cable company, then call TiVo to set up a conference call. It should be one of the options in the standard TiVo help menu when you call the normal number.


----------



## Necro (Sep 26, 2006)

Yup. Call Tivo and tell them what happened. They will get ahold of Adelphia for you and get tell them like it is. They are required by the gov't to supply cable cards to any cable card certified device. It was done to create competition. If they are worried about it, tell them to make a DVR better than TIVO! lol


----------



## Wendell (Feb 18, 2001)

I am in Fredericksburg, VA and Adelphia still serves my area. When I called and asked for two CableCards for a Tivo, I was told Tivos did not use CableCards. LOL. After telling the person, it was fairly new and did in fact use CableCards along with having built in tuners, I was then told I needed a cable box. Hmm, OK, how about just sending out someone with the cards, which they agreed. Cable guy shows up and I put in the cards. I pull up the screens which have the HOST Id, etc and he makes the call. They wanted to know what the TV model was. He told them the CableCards were installed in a Tivo. They still wanted to know what TV model it was. So, he gave the model number of my plasma screen. They were happy and went ahead with the activation process. One card, worked fine and decoded the encrypted channels as it should. The second card did not activate immediately, but did eventually. Everything seems to be working fine. Strange pricing though, charging more for the second CableCard than the first.


----------



## tazzmission (Oct 15, 2002)

Adelphia does charge more for the second card and so on... Why I have no idea. I have 4 CC's.


----------



## Wendell (Feb 18, 2001)

I will probably add a second Series 3. What does Adelphia charge for the 3 and 4th cablecard? Does it keep going up? :down:


----------



## ashu (Nov 8, 2002)

When you find out, tell us 

I stopped by asking about an abruot bandwidth cap, and they said my nett bill for 2 CCs went up $2.xx this month. But I won't see the bill until the Comcast transition is complete anyway.


----------



## generaltso (Nov 4, 2003)

It's official, my Adelphia service has now been converted to Comcast. I wish that it was a smooth transition, but it wasn't. Last night, one of my cable cards stopped working. The other one seems fine. I called Adelphia.....I mean Comcast to report the problem. They said that my account appears to have been extremely screwed up in the transition to Comcast's system. Now my account shows no cable cards, but it does show a digital cable box. Apparently the one cable card that still works is actually provisioned as a cable box somehow. Now I have to wait a day or two for them to fix my account. Once that's done, I need to work with a tech at the head end to pair the cable cards from scratch. The last time they tried to do this, they couldn't figure it out and ended up replacing the cable cards. Something tells me that's how this will end up too.


----------



## ashu (Nov 8, 2002)

Scheisse!

I got home a whilea go to my internet being down. Again! Bad timing considering Iw as about toc all TiVo for a VIP lifetime transfer to the S3 (which took the CS reps over 2 hours to figure out, on hold, over multipls calls ... they NEED to figure out that process. rant coming later)

Well, I called Adelphia, ended up connected to Comcast, and they re-enabled my internet, and the speeds are back up to the high 5MBPS/512+k range (had dropped to 1MB/128k since the CableCard install!)

Oh, and I triple-checked - the CbaleCards still work


----------



## generaltso (Nov 4, 2003)

Both my cable cards are back in business. The other card actually started working right away when they fixed my account today. The downtime was annoying, but at least it didn't take an act of Congress to get it fixed.

I can't wait to see how ridiculously screwed up my first Comcast bill will be.


----------



## Cloud (Oct 16, 2003)

generaltso said:


> It's official, my Adelphia service has now been converted to Comcast. I wish that it was a smooth transition, but it wasn't. Last night, one of my cable cards stopped working. The other one seems fine. I called Adelphia.....I mean Comcast to report the problem. They said that my account appears to have been extremely screwed up in the transition to Comcast's system. Now my account shows no cable cards, but it does show a digital cable box. Apparently the one cable card that still works is actually provisioned as a cable box somehow. Now I have to wait a day or two for them to fix my account. Once that's done, I need to work with a tech at the head end to pair the cable cards from scratch. The last time they tried to do this, they couldn't figure it out and ended up replacing the cable cards. Something tells me that's how this will end up too.


LOL, I'm a day behind you... I was converted today and both cards stopped working. I called, they sent a signal. Still nothing. They want to send a tech out. OMG how stupid are these people.


----------



## generaltso (Nov 4, 2003)

Call 1-866-662-1049 and talk to Adam. I don't know what he did exactly to straighten out my account, but within 18 hours everything started working again.


----------



## Cyclops (Jan 23, 2002)

Tele-media in Waterbury, ct

I had my two CC installed yesterday with no problem. The cable guy said afterward it was his first Tivo although when he was doing it he acted like he did them all the time. I made it extremely easy for him-- I turned the Tivo around and had it on the right menu, etc. He seemed to know his way around a Tivo, though.

What surprised me was that I did not have a standard config leading up to my Tivo. I had a bypass filter that chops out channels 75-80 so that I can keep a Tivo in the basement and broadcast it on channel 78 and the HD Tivo was on the other side of this bypass and yet the install still worked. Unfortunately with frequency harmonics, a bypass filter for 75-80 also knocks out channel 750 which is HBOHD so I still had to bypass the bypass filter for the HDTivo directly to the outside world. (The other TV's still get the basement Tivo)

The cable guy said the reason why CCs had such a bad rep was that the cable companies were forced to provide them, so they were rushed into service and the first wave didn't work very well and all he could do was call in the numbers and wait for the other end to figure out the problem.


----------



## generaltso (Nov 4, 2003)

Well, both my cable cards were working fine for about 24 hours, but now one card has lost its programming information again. Except this time, I can't get a hold of anyone at AdelCast! I tried my secret support number and it goes right to voicemail. I called the regular Comcast support number and went through all the menu options only to be transfered to a busy signal. Now this is ridiculous!


----------



## generaltso (Nov 4, 2003)

After several calls, I was finally put into the Comcast support queue (instead of a busy signal). I was on hold for 85 minutes, but when I finally got someone, she was VERY helpful. She saw that the second cable card was removed from my account, so she added it back on and sent a staging signal to both cards. The "bad" card immediately started working. Then she offered me 6 months of free HBO for my trouble.

The hold time was ridiculous, but the service once I got through was MUCH better than it ever was with Adelphia. When I called the regular Adelphia support line in the past, they didn't even know what cable cards were!


----------



## acej80 (Jan 19, 2003)

Has anyone received a bill yet with the CC fees on it? I was quoted a price of $5.99 per card both by calling customer service and by sending an email thru the comcast web site. If you was successful in getting a lower price for the CC's, do you have any tips for getting that better price?


----------



## generaltso (Nov 4, 2003)

The Adelphia pricing for me was $1.75 for the first card and $3.75 for the second card. I was just switched to Comcast's pricing though, so the old pricing is irrelevant. According to a Comcast rep, there is now no charge for the cable cards, however the digital programming price includes a cable box rental fee of $5.50 which cannot be removed since it's part of the package. I did just notice a new charge of $8.45 on my account online for an "additional HDTV outlet." That's going to be fun to fight when my bill comes.

So basically, they say the cable cards are free, but then try to charge you $5.50 for a nonexistent cable box and another $8.45 for a nonexistent second cable box. They have an interesting definition of "free".


----------



## titsataki (Dec 7, 2002)

I had my install yesterday and it did not go so well.

My tech showed up about 1 1/2 hr late and he was a contractor that kept complaining that they do not do cable cards only Comcast folks do those. They tried again and again but could not get the cards registered. They could not contact the correct folks. Finally they left saying that their supervisor (Comcast employee) will call me. I was like sure. But i was wrong and he did call me we worked a while but I still only get analogs and non scrambled HD. I have 2 more digital boxes for my other TV's that work fine. 

In my cable card config menus in the host id screen I see the serial number it says authorization received for both cards.

under the SA CP screen under auth status I see CP Auth Received.
Decryption status No ECMs detceted

Same for both Cable cards. 

Update. I called and talked to the lady and now under the SA CP screen it says waiting for Auth for both cards. I think this lady went the wrong way. She said that the tech will not be able to come until next Tuesday. So now no digital channels on my tivo for 3-4 days. 

Any input. Should i swing by the local office? (where can I find the local office)

Regards

Nick


----------



## Necro (Sep 26, 2006)

Unless the cards are bad, there is no need for a tech to come out.

1. After you go through the setup, be sure to reboot the Tivo via menu
2. After it finally warms up, wait 15 minutes for the programming to come down.
3. If nothing still, call the cable co, tech support department and ask them to verify the numbers (you can see them on the diag screens)
4. If those are good, have them resend the programming (be sure you do this for each card).
5. You should see the updates in about 10-15 minutes.
6. You *may* need to reboot the thing again.


I should write a "how to make this POS thing work" book.


----------



## titsataki (Dec 7, 2002)

Necro said:


> Unless the cards are bad, there is no need for a tech to come out.
> 
> 1. After you go through the setup, be sure to reboot the Tivo via menu
> 2. After it finally warms up, wait 15 minutes for the programming to come down.
> ...


went through the guided setup. Rebooted. Still no digital channels
I am going to call Adelphia tomorrow morning.

Thanks for input.

Nick


----------



## titsataki (Dec 7, 2002)

called like 3 times. they keep saying they have me down for Tuesday 3-5pm. but when I try to wait it out it just drops me with a message that they have an increased volume of calls.

I tried last time and they had not put down anything about cable cards so now I want to make sure they have possibly some extra cards and then bring one of their DVR's and HD set top box. 

I am running out of patience with these guys. Impossible to reach and incapable of sourcing the right info or people. 

Nick


----------



## titsataki (Dec 7, 2002)

they came and they could not install the cards. they kept telling me that the codes are all messed up after the Adelphia/Comcast merger buy out. So I gave up and got me 2 cable co DVR's They still have problems with the programming but at least I have digital channels. they say the hope to be all ironed out with the merger in 2 weeks or so... We shall see.

Cheers

nick


----------



## BrianCT (Nov 1, 2003)

I had Telemedia put my cards in about a month ago, thankfully it was flawless. Even after the merger, I havent had any problems with Comcast. Hopefully they straighten it out for you soon Nick, once you get over the cablecard hump, you will love the S3.


----------



## titsataki (Dec 7, 2002)

I may give this another shot in a couple weeks. I am wondering how long Will I be able to transfer my life time off my S2 (if it is after Jan 31st).


cheers

nick


----------



## lkrieg (Jun 6, 2002)

generaltso: a followup to your earlier posts: I have been trying to get the "no audio" problem solved with Comcast support, and TiVo support. Finally got the answers!

The Cablecard spec calls for decoding AC3 audio as a requirement. Cable boxes may also decode MPEG audio, and some channels on our cable system (looks like BIO and HISI here in Colchester Vermont) are being sent with MPEG audio, which the TiVo S3 software cannot decode (hence it shows "Current audio track: unknown"). That explains why hooking up a STB produces audio as expected.

I am going to ask Comcast to fix this by switching those channels' audio to AC3 (just for laughs), but in any case Tivo is coming out with a version 8.1 software update soon that will add MPEG audio support.

The only infuriating thing about this is that TiVo and the cable companies are so damned antagonistic that their support organizations don't communicate about this stuff, so everyone wastes countless hours trying to troubleshoot a problem which is already known about. Grrrrr....


----------



## ashu (Nov 8, 2002)

lkrieg, as just posted by TiVoJerry in the Audio Problems thread, the onus is on the Cable Companies to include the AC3 audio. The specs (that THEY wrote & approved) require it!

Setting asside the indignance and antagonistic attitudes of first level tech support at CableCos as well as (unfortunately, sometimes) TiVo - at least now we know WHOM to blame for this problem. Read my advice/suggestion for folks who want to take this up. BBB/Consumer Affairs etc should know about this, as should the channels whose audio is useless to you because the cablecos refuse to broadcast AC3 as well!


----------



## generaltso (Nov 4, 2003)

lkrieg said:


> generaltso: a followup to your earlier posts: I have been trying to get the "no audio" problem solved with Comcast support, and TiVo support. Finally got the answers!
> 
> The Cablecard spec calls for decoding AC3 audio as a requirement. Cable boxes may also decode MPEG audio, and some channels on our cable system (looks like BIO and HISI here in Colchester Vermont) are being sent with MPEG audio, which the TiVo S3 software cannot decode (hence it shows "Current audio track: unknown"). That explains why hooking up a STB produces audio as expected.
> 
> ...


I've been trying to get Adelphia/Comcast to switch those channels from MPEG to AC3 for months. Their general attitude is that they're not willing to make such a sweeping change for such a small minority of users. Of course, the change won't break anything for anyone else, but I don't think they want to risk it.

Although it's really the responsibility of the cable providers to fix this issue, I respect that TiVo is doing everything they can on their side to get around the problem. Now we just need to wait for the next software release.


----------



## AaRdVarK3 (Aug 12, 2003)

generaltso said:


> Call 1-866-662-1049 and talk to Adam. I don't know what he did exactly to straighten out my account, but within 18 hours everything started working again.


What exactly is this number for? I called it and got "Adam and Drew's Troubleshooting Hotline" Is it for all of Adelphia?


----------



## generaltso (Nov 4, 2003)

It's the Comcast Technical Troubleshooting Hotline for Vermont. They may do troubleshooting for other regions as well, but I couldn't say for sure.


----------



## lkrieg (Jun 6, 2002)

Well, I have it from two different people in the Williston Vermont Comcast office that they have an S3 and are getting an account so they can test with it, and even use it in customer homes for troubleshooting.

I have to say, the local people I have talked to have shown a genuine interest in being able to support us. The corporate bureaucracy may or may not be helpful, but the individuals involved here are working sincerely on the problems. I'm trying to give them lots of positive reinforcement.

They just got local NBC affiliate WPTZ up on HD channel 705 via the Milton headend.

I'll post anything else I learn here.

--> Update: Since the Version 8.1 software update, even the MPEG audio channels work fine now, so I guess Comcast fixing the audio on the few messed-up channels lacking AC3 audio is moot.


----------

